# L L Bean Gore -tex Cresta Hiking boots



## Mr Warren (Jan 5, 2017)

Due to having very hard to fit - flat feet - size 14 B - I found these hiking boots about three years ago and wear them every day for my street shoes. I have come to call them my 1000 mile boots. They are the sturdiest built most comfortable from day one boots I have ever in all my 78 years  - worn. They aint cheap but they are worth every penny if you are needing a real good hiking boot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

